# Dave visited today.



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

After a couple of hours of rain this morning, the sun decided to show it's face.

So today he kindly did the wife's golf and tomorrow , weather pending he's got mine to contend with.  But before that we're off for a curry.  :twisted:

A few images of the finished Golf.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top job as ever Dave


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Top quality work, as always, from Dave. 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

You've already had yours done guys haven't ya.


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

quality! hope the weather holds out for you tomorrow looking forward to seeing the pics! enjoy your curry!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Immaculate 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

This one next...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad to see you washed it, so that he had a nice clean car to start with!!

:wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

phodge said:


> Glad to see you washed it, so that he had a nice clean car to start with!!
> 
> :wink:


We went out in it last night for a spin after the curry and this morning he turned up with some green scouring pads exclaiming "these should get the muck off!".


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, it was a long day on Saturday and 11 or so hours later Dave finished. He's done a good job yet again even with all the interruptions! At one point Dave had washed, dried and clayed and quick finished the car then my little boy came along picked the hose up and decided *he'd wash* it again. Lol 

That ensured everything was disconnected to stop the little tearaway in the future.

Meanwhile, back at the ranch my wife washed all his clothes etc. If I was the next person on the tour, I'd be a little worried, as they've gotta do the "ironing"... lol 

Anyway, until then I'll post some pics once I've downloaded them from the camera and if they're any good of course. 

[edit]

Grammar!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, some 11 hours later Dave finished. 









































































[edit]

Just looking at these pics and I think I need to find a different location. You're all probably bored of the standard "on the drive pics" cos I know I am.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

ResB said:


> Well, it was a long day on Saturday and 11 or so hours later Dave finished. He's done a good job yet again even with all the interruptions! At one point Dave had washed, dried and clayed and quick finished the car then my little boy came along picked the hose up and decided he's was it again. Lol
> 
> That ensured everything was disconnected to stop the little tearaway in the future.
> 
> ...


 

I'd better inform the mrs! She's gonna be busy then!!!

Dave currently at mine working his magic. Very dull and not too warm in Sheffield today too.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

senwar said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it was a long day on Saturday and 11 or so hours later Dave finished. He's done a good job yet again even with all the interruptions! At one point Dave had washed, dried and clayed and quick finished the car then my little boy came along picked the hose up and decided he's was it again. Lol
> ...


That'll be good for the wax application.  4:40pm, ooo, he'll be finished nearly. Doubt your young lady will have finished the ironing tho'


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

First Class........ hope he has enough energy left for when he gets to us on Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Outstanding work by Dave. 

Nice car too. :wink:


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Amazing!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

What's better than a 911? A shiny 911! Nice job Dave, nice car ResB.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Had the pleasure of Daves services on Thursday on the A8 & then on Saturday decided to ditch the A8 for a new RS4 (silly me).

That said, the A8 looks stunning & actually made me think if i should let it go but in the end something more fun drew me in.

As ever Dave's workmanship is top drawer & IIRC the 3rd time i've had his services & each time i'm in blown away by the finish & detail.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Well Dave did a fantastic job as usual yesterday.

Weather not the best, but it came out nice in the afternoon. I'll pop some pictures up later.

Once again - Cheers Dave!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Had the pleasure of Daves services on Thursday on the A8 & then on Saturday decided to ditch the A8 for a new RS4 (silly me).
> 
> That said, the A8 looks stunning & actually made me think if i should let it go but in the end something more fun drew me in.
> 
> As ever Dave's workmanship is top drawer & IIRC the 3rd time i've had his services & each time i'm in blown away by the finish & detail.


Jeez, Paul. You have some kind of disorder there. But having said this, it's not a bad disorder to have.  RS4 this time though, you're gunna have let us know how it compares with the DMS M5.  What date in May do you pick it up?

Senwar - Get some pics up then and has the wife finished the ironing yet?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Here goes









Wife as usual got out of doing any irorning! Suppose she made up for it a bit by making the bacon butties


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Had the pleasure of Daves services on Thursday on the A8 & then on Saturday decided to ditch the A8 for a new RS4 (silly me).
> ...


Disorder is a huge under-statement. I think i need commiting.

Picking it up on the 12th May. Delay is due to cherished number transfer etc. which is frustrating but un-avoidable.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

senwar said:


> Here goes
> 
> Wife as usual got out of doing any irorning! Suppose she made up for it a bit by making the bacon butties


Car looks well.  What colour is that btw? It's really nice. Silver Grey or Titanium Silver?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

ResB said:


> Car looks well.  What colour is that btw? It's really nice. Silver Grey or Titanium Silver?


Cheers

Its silver grey - I'm totally bias but my fave colour on the m coupe's by far!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

senwar said:


>


Nearly a dejavu pic from Dave's last tour on my old car!


----------

